# Lost Cause – Inshore 6/17/2011



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

After only two hours on the water, I knew what the title of my latest fishing report was going to be…”Lost Cause”. The reason I called it this, was that I had lost every fish I’d hooked ‘cause I was being an idiot! [smiley=fun_84.gif]


Fortunately, I eventually realized that landing lures on the backs of tailing redfish wasn’t the most productive tactic, and neither was trying to swing middle slot trout over the gunnels. [smiley=dunce.gif] Similarly, tightening the drag on overslot redfish also wasn’t the smartest move I’d ever made, but at least I was by myself so no one else will ever know about these embarrassing mishaps….Doh!! [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


Thankfully, my years of experience making dumb mistakes finally kicked in and I was able to stop the downward spiral before falling overboard, or worse. [smiley=titanic.gif] After that, things went as planned.


Heavy smoke from the fires…


























































All in all, not a bad outing and even with losing the first five fish, it still beat spending the day at work!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a hell of a nice day, HaMm3r! I've pulled a few stunts like you mentioned. I agree that it helps if you're fishing solo!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've got tougher lungs than I do, HaMm3r.
Smoke has been so thick this past week I've been staying indoors.
Haven't been too many folks on the inshore waters for the same reason.
Not fun fishing and coughing at the same time.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work man


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you turned things around nicely if you ask me. Inshore slam and a flounder dinner are a great way to finish the day.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Way to bounce back with some nice fish!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> That's a hell of a nice day, HaMm3r! I've pulled a few stunts like you mentioned. I agree that it helps if you're fishing solo!


Thanks! Solo only helps if you don't tell anyone. ;D



> You've got tougher lungs than I do, HaMm3r.
> Smoke has been so thick this past week I've been staying indoors.
> Haven't been too many folks on the inshore waters for the same reason.
> Not fun fishing and coughing at the same time.


I didn't find it bad at all, Brett. Even though the sun was kind of hazy and the horizon was obscured, it didn't really smell too smoky or make breating difficult.



> nice work man


Appreciate that! 



> Looks like you turned things around nicely if you ask me. Inshore slam and a flounder dinner are a great way to finish the day.


It definitely worked out alright, and yes, I did keep and eat the flattie...mmmm!  Would've kept the legal trout too, but it wasn't to be. :



> Very nice. Thanks for sharing


Nothing like one of your days, but thanks anyway. 



> Way to bounce back with some nice fish!


Thanks, that first fish actually caught was a welcome relief, then things went much smoother. ;D


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

